# PVC Trim



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

What primer do you use on PVC exterior trim. My plan was to sand lightly clean with acetone and prime with sticks or extreme bond. Does anyone have a better primer or experience with it. I have only painted pvc trim a couple of times.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

jacob33 said:


> What primer do you use on PVC exterior trim. My plan was to sand lightly clean with acetone and prime with sticks or extreme bond. Does anyone have a better primer or experience with it. I have only painted pvc trim a couple of times.


Azek says denatured alcohol wipe down and no primer. 100% acrylic paint.

We've painted many a mile of it this way without trouble.


----------



## Master (Dec 4, 2020)

I wonder about this subject too. I'm following with the permission of the subject owner.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We just fill the nail holes with painters putty wipe clean and straight to finish paint.(2 coats) I think priming is overkill, unless you only plan to put on one topcoat. Both options would work out just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

I did a job this past Summer replaced around 500' Of trim with Kleer PVC two coats of Moore Guard no primer . In the past I have used primer and two top coats but I have found it's not needed


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree with the others. A good cleaning and acrylic exterior paint should do it just fine.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I ended up using xim 400 and it bonded well. Sounds like most anything would have but I get nervous painting plastic.


----------

